# New archery interested in competition



## Dlrocket89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Good evening everyone,

I've been doing archery for about a year and would like to try out competitive shooting. I've been reading the bylaws that were stickied here, and I think I know what I'm doing. A few questions though.

Until I could afford something else, I was planning on using my hunting bow and competing in the "Freestyle hunter" class. My bow is a PSE Axe 6. Standard 5-pin sight with peep (no lens or anything), TruGlo Deadenator stab, single D-loop with hand-tied nocking point, Bomar draw stops, Bowjax string dampeners. 

Is there anything about that setup that wouldn't be legal? I'm fairly certain I'm good, but I want to check on that before I sign up and then find out I smoked my entry fee on stupidity.

Thanks!

Dustin
Milwaukee, WI


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you fit in Bowhunter Freestyle. Almost everyone I know first started shooting field with their hunting setups. Many of them still do after several years because they are in it for fun, and seriously want to improve their hunting accuracy. You are going to love it.


----------



## Dlrocket89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Sounds good, thanks!!!


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

As long as your stab is 12" or less than you are good to go.


----------



## Dlrocket89 (Feb 4, 2014)

cgs1967 said:


> As long as your stab is 12" or less than you are good to go.


In that case I'm good to go! thanks!


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

the onlything i would add is, there are speedlimits in some leagues/organisations, so make sure your arrows are heavy enough to tame the awesome speed of the AXE 6


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Fields speed limit is 300fps more then likely he will be good.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

years ago i started field and target archery with my hunting bow also,your hunting bow will work just fine,if you decide to go into target archery maybe the next step would buy a good used target bow and on archery talk there are some good buys on target bows.if you need help p.m. me or there are some other`s that would be great help also.good luck and have fun,Pete53


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

You should be good with you're setup. I started out shooting field with my hunting bow also in the Bowhunter freestyle division. I bought a target bow and still shoot in the bowhunter freestyle division. Not because I don't think that I could compete with the freestyle guys but because I just love the challenge of shooting all of the different distances with only 5 pins. Good luck and have fun


----------

